# Manhunt: Unabomber.



## Droflet (Jan 9, 2018)

Conceptually this is almost identical to the excellent Mindhunter. I don't know if this is a wild coincidence or a blatant copy but it's actually very good. It's the usual pitch. Brilliant FBI agent invents new ways of discovering the identity of the Unabomber and is met with scepticism by his superiors would believe in procedure, even though their methods haven't led to an arrest in 17 years. Even though this could be a rip off it's well worth a look.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 14, 2018)

The guy's brother turned him in in reality, didn't he? He left some of his writing laying around, and it matched up with published stuff, that Una-guy had insisted on making public himself, as twas. So he actually got himself caught by being a bit dim, the FBI had nuttin to do with it.
 Next thing, maybe they will brillianly catch the guys escaped from Alcatraz about 50 years back. )


----------



## Droflet (Jan 14, 2018)

JR, spoilers?


----------



## J Riff (Jan 15, 2018)

??? Well... I saw this old guy at the coffeeshop t'other day... and he looked a lot like the Alcatraz wanted poster. But then I was distracted by what looked like Elvis, at the granola bin. 
 TV? No idea, we only get 4 stations, Coronation St. is the highlight. Or maybe Partridge Family. C'mon - get happy. *


----------



## Judderman (Jan 26, 2018)

It has some great reviews. Though maybe his brother should really be the star of the series. It is probably good propaganda for the FBI!


----------

